# Aux Table for the WorkSharp 3000



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

That is very clever!
I love my WorkSharp. I have been wanting to build the Stumpy Nubs table for it.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

Excellent. Thanks for sharing


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

I just made three MDF wheels for my WS 3000. I cut disks from self adhesive vinyl magnetic material (available on line) and then bought metal diamond coated disks on line. These disks were shipped from China, literally. Magnetic vinyl and diamond disks were about $40 total. Grits I purchased were 240, 500, 800, 1500, 3000, and I used 2000 wet/dry for the six side.

I did need to buy slightly longer center knob. I trued MDF disks on lathe… that I have never done. I wanted a way to sharpen lathe tools, and misc knives. It all worked well. It was a fun project.

Now I need to try your tool holder to work the tool bevels uniformly. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## dougswoodworks (Nov 6, 2014)

genius. i see my next shop project before I turn another blank!

thank you for sharing!

Cheers!


----------

